# Intake on 2.5 jetta



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys Im looking at intakes and I'm stuck between two the apr one for the or the adb that is posted in the diy.
I would like to hear what everyone has and some feedback, I'm also going to get the c2 flash







.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Intake on 2.5 jetta (drivera717)*

get BSH intake and C2 flash


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i could sell m y ABD. pm if interested


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I will sell mine too.


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

How come you guys are selling yours?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have had it for a year. i have changed the filter twice (i'm just like that...)
and dunno, for the right price, i'd go get something else..! lol... i like to change...
but honestly, i LOVE mine. even in summer, with a lean engine (hotter engine bay) the tube was ALWAYS cold to the touch of a finger... so, i def love mine.

but i also love change..!


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Intake on 2.5 jetta (drivera717)*

check pms


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

My only concern with it is water, I haven't seen any real pics of it. Is it up enough where water doesn't get to it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, have you seen florida's floods??
dont worry.. i have had my ABD CAI for a year without ANY problems.


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Sweet well then my i've made my choice, if any of you guys have pics I would love to see them


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.jettamkv.com/vie...rt=75
hoper you like.


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

O yes, very nice. Currently making myself a parts list for this year


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

drivera717 said:


> O yes, very nice. Currently making myself a parts list for this year


 did you see the pics of it installed on my car?? 
it looks and it feels nice! 

whats planned for you this year?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 and BSH...game over, best combo 

we have BSH intakes in stock and ready to ship as well


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yup, those are the two that i'm currently looking at, my only concern was with it being a true cai is that water would manage to get in but even more of a concern SNOW. I live in the Chicago region.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Get BSH. I been running around with it in the snow around here in S. Dakota for a bit now and seems be fine. Though I do think about constantly. Haha. No CEL or anything the whole time I've had it. Now I need to drive to Denver for the C2 software!


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

sweet let me know how you like the c2 software is and which octane setting are you going to get?


----------

